

Gizmodo RSS feed full of porn this morning? - z2amiller
http://kellyhirano.wordpress.com/2011/02/09/gizmodos-rss-feed-points-to-fleshbot/

======
z2amiller
This morning, my normally SFW "Tech News" folder in Google Reader was full of
full-on explicit pornography - apparently at some point the feed URL was
redirected to their Fleshbot site. Are we being encouraged to "sample" some of
the other Gawker properties?

------
salah
totally!! been testing Quanat (a news curation app) and been seeing that.
thought my developers were playing a prank.

salah quanat.com

